# Zoology: career counselling needed, please.



## Renenet (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

I hope everyone is having a good Easter/Anzac break. Mine has been filled with internet searches, excitement and the beginnings of big plans. 

In addition to considering a big move, I'm thinking about taking up further studies. Zoology is the front-running candidate. I think it would suit me because every time I go travelling I get so thrilled about the animals I see that I come up with lists of PhD research topics. 

Although I have a strong interest in science, I have very little formal science background - hell, I did as little maths and science as possible in year 11 and 12. (It's a long story.) What I have is an undergraduate degree (pretty good marks) and a graduate certificate in editing and publishing (HD average). 

Having set that out, I'm wondering: (1) What's the best way I can get into a zoology course? Do I have to start again in undergraduate purgatory or is there some graduate science program I can do? (2) What science/zoology courses are considered to be the best in Victoria and QLD?

Thanks for taking the time to read this, especially in the holidays. I'd appreciate any advice; in the meantime I'll continue to research. 

Regards,
Renenet


----------



## lace90 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi  I graduated from a BSc majoring in zoology and ecology last year from the university of Queensland, and am now doing honours. If choosing a Uni from qld, I recommend UQ for any science degree. We are taught by world renowned zoologists  unfortunately I think you would have to do undergrad first just cause of your limited science background, but you might get some course credit. Let me know how you go, I might be seeing you around! :-D


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 23, 2011)

I second Lace90  I'm currently in my last year of a BSc majoring in Zoology at UQ. If you're thinking about it, it's something you should do. Good luck with it


----------



## Jumala (Apr 24, 2011)

JCU (James Cook Uni) in Cairns has some pretty good subjects to do in their zoology .... That's where I'm heading next year


----------



## jordo (Apr 24, 2011)

Lace, what are you doing your honours on?


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah im at uq aswell doing environmental science majoring in ecology. It is a great uni and you will have to do an undergrad course... maybe even some bridging courses because i know for mine i needed chem, bio and maths b. not 100% though


----------



## lace90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey jordo, I'm doing honours in taxonomic entomology - describing new species of a scale insect genus


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 24, 2011)

lace90 said:


> Hey jordo, I'm doing honours in taxonomic entomology - describing new species of a scale insect genus


 
did you do the second year insect science course??


----------



## lace90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I sure did  lol you doing it? If so hows the collection going?


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 24, 2011)

im thinking of doing it over the summer semster. Have you heard of anyone doing it and keeping a live collection? im really interested in insects i just dont have the heart to kill any...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 24, 2011)

I say JCU better than UQ. And what area of zoology are you most interested in it will effect which uni.. ?


----------



## lace90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Why do you say that geck?
And jazz unfortunately you got marked on your mounting technique of the insects which would be difficult if they were alive.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 24, 2011)

dammit =/ i wouldnt have minded a few extra 'pets'... no way im killing them though


----------



## Renenet (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, I go to sleep, come back in the morning and find all these great posts full of info and encouragement. Thanks.

Lace or Rahni, what campus of UQ is the zoology course on?

Geck, I'm not sure what area of zoology I'm most interested in yet. I guess you figure that out as you do the course? Anyway, I'll check out the course programs with UQ and JCU, and see which one appeals most. 

I'll have to start making inquiries with universities about what I have to do. It did occur to me that I might have to do a couple of bridging courses. I might be able to knock some of those over down here while I make final plans. After all, if I have to do an undergraduate course I might as well get started as soon as I can!

If anyone has some more uni suggestions or inside info, please let me know!


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 24, 2011)

zoology is at st lucia and other animal science like vet and agro is at gatton =]


----------



## lace90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Renenet, I'm so excited for you!
And jazz, yeah it is a shame, I hated killing them. You would have a lot of new pets though, as there are atleast fifty insects you have to collect! Lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 24, 2011)

What makes me say that is not so much my opinion as hearsay from my dad. (Who is a prof at Uni Newcastle.) And that hearsay towards JCU being better is more based on honours after doing Bach Science. JCU's location has proven to make for many interesting honours projects on frogs and reptiles in the tropics that have occured over the last while. I do not say it is definitely better, just saying that the impression I have been given of JCU is better than that of UQ. 
When you say UQ has world renowned zoologists, please continue and name. If you are looking for the uni with the top zoologists cannot pass Sydney by, Mike Tylor is Australias so called leading frog man, Rick Shine is an amazing herpetologist for snakes. Not to mention the budget Sydney runs on compared to other unis. 
In saying that I am highly cynical of the idea of 'highly renowned' as I know many less renowned people who are no less good at zoology and biology and have heard some disenchanting things about some of the more renowned ones. 

While it can be something you find out during the course it is helpful to know before hand as knowing for example you want to work with say Turtles, you would probably choose a WA or NT uni and get a piece of all the turtle action in the Kimberly. Not crucial just useful.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 24, 2011)

lace90 said:


> Renenet, I'm so excited for you!



Thanks. I'm excited for me, too, though a bit scared as well.  Who knew getting a snake would change my life?


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2011)

I finished my BSc in zoology in 2007 at UNE. Was a fantastic degree and I'd highly recommend it if it is your passion. Just keep in mind that if you are doing it for a career change, there are limited job opportunities when you finish. I have done several other degrees since and am now teaching high school science instead. Captive Vertebrate Management at CSU (post grad) is another great course but is more practical rather than scientific.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 24, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> While it can be something you find out during the course it is helpful to know before hand as knowing for example you want to work with say Turtles, you would probably choose a WA or NT uni and get a piece of all the turtle action in the Kimberly.



I'm interested in everything! It'll be hard for me to choose. It goes without saying that I love reptiles, in which case I think either UQ or JCU would be fine. Birds are great as well.

I hear what you say about Sydney Uni being great for herps - but could not stomach the thought of returning to Sydney after fleeing the city almost a decade ago.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 24, 2011)

> I hear what you say about Sydney Uni being great for herps - but could not stomach the thought of returning to Sydney after fleeing the city almost a decade ago.



I understand what you mean there, I find Sydney a horrible city too.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 24, 2011)

lozza said:


> I finished my BSc in zoology in 2007 at UNE. Was a fantastic degree and I'd highly recommend it if it is your passion. Just keep in mind that if you are doing it for a career change, there are limited job opportunities when you finish. I have done several other degrees since and am now teaching high school science instead.



Thanks Iozza.

Ha ha, trust me to choose something with limited career opportunities. Story of my life.  But combined with what I already have under my belt, I think I can do something constructive with it. 

Those of you who are studying zoology, what do you intend to do with your degree? And for the people who have graduated, are you working in a related field or not? What jobs are you in? 

I see that the UNE course can be done by distance education, which would make study a bit easier to combine with work. Then again, I did my graduate certificate by distance education and found it a very lonely way to study. I would really hesitate to do it again. (This is really saying something because I'm not an outgoing person.) 

Lots to think about! :?


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2011)

I did mine by distance so I could still work. There was a very good social life at the res schools lol and I guess there would be more online interaction compared to when I did it (all unis seem to have online stuff for distance these days). Its all down to personal preference though.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 24, 2011)

lozza said:


> Its all down to personal preference though.



And practicality. I've been spending some time this evening looking at the UQ course, going through the subjects and checking out timetables. While it looks fantastic (apart from the inevitable unit on statistics), there are a lot of contact hours even for part-time study and they're scattered all over the week. That'll make it hard to hold down an ordinary job. Yet the UNE course material doesn't thrill me so much. A lot of it looks like it's geared towards agricultural production, which doesn't interest me at all. Please let me know if I'm wrong!

Ah, it's fun being a mature-age student... 

I'll check out JCU now.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am also seriously considering going to Uni..... i'll be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 24, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I am also seriously considering going to Uni..... i'll be keeping an eye on this thread!



Going to move to QLD with all those snakes, Jay?  

Are you thinking of doing Zoology as well? I'll try to keep this thread alive as I progress with my course research.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love to go to JCU as i have had friends study there and they loved it. However the thought of moving does not appeal much.

I was studying Natural Resource Management straight out of school, but circumstances were not in my favour, and although i was doing amazingly well i had to quit 

I am considering zoology, environmental science or veterinary science at the moment. Years of travel and living overseas etc has made me realise i have to pursue my dream and true passion. So it may be time to bite the bullet and go for it?


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2011)

The first real thing to consider is your probability of employment [if required]
Notice I used probability not possibility
Zoology and environmental science are extremely low volume turn over jobs and unless you have a fairly large amount of cash behind you
it can be difficult to be self employed with your own company as the cost of good lab equipment can be crippling
Most of the people I know are on short term contracts and really sweat each time they come up for renewal
Marine Biology is an absolute joke in this regard with several hundred applicants for any menial position
Veterinary Science has much more possibilities in my opinion
Depending on your choices in Environmental science, positions can be reached through many councils now as they become more and more aware of EISs


----------



## Renenet (Apr 25, 2011)

Jay, 

I'd say go for it if you want it enough, especially if you're not happy with what you're doing now (my problem). 

JCU, nevertheless, is definitely a long way to go. I don't mind the move if I decide that's the right uni for me. It's finding a job to support my studies in Cairns or Townsville that worries me the most. Certainly, though, it wouldn't be for everyone. Have you looked at studying here in Melbourne? And as someone mentioned, you might be able to get credit for what you've already done. 

I did briefly think about vet science but I'm allergic to cats, which cuts out about 40% of my clientele , plus I much prefer native wildlife. There's something about environmental science that doesn't appeal, maybe because I think the jobs it would lead to could be very frustrating at times. I don't know if that's an erroneous impression or not. Zoology looks like it might be the one for me. 

Keep me posted.



longqi said:


> Marine Biology is an absolute joke in this regard with several hundred applicants for any menial position


 
Thanks longqi. Those are good points. I am actually interested in Marine Biology but got the feeling that it was very competitive. (Is that why they travel all over the world for work?) Zoology seems a bit more likely to scare up a job, though I am aware it may not. But that's okay because there are a couple of other good reasons (to me) for doing the course. 

It sounds like you know some zoologists and environmental scientists personally. Where are they employed and what do they do?


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2011)

2 are marine biology professors who teach at one of the universities already mentioned
they were both on 'tenure' but now exist on designing new projects and getting government grants for them
two are environmental scientists both are employed by nth qld councils and seem much more relaxed about work
another Es is employed coastal city nsw and quietly content
one zoologist employed in a fairly large zoo also scrounging government funding


----------



## Lozza (Apr 25, 2011)

Renenet said:


> And practicality. I've been spending some time this evening looking at the UQ course, going through the subjects and checking out timetables. While it looks fantastic (apart from the inevitable unit on statistics), there are a lot of contact hours even for part-time study and they're scattered all over the week. That'll make it hard to hold down an ordinary job. Yet the UNE course material doesn't thrill me so much. A lot of it looks like it's geared towards agricultural production, which doesn't interest me at all. Please let me know if I'm wrong!
> 
> Ah, it's fun being a mature-age student...
> 
> I'll check out JCU now.



Nope not much ag stuff at all that I did. There are lots of ag subjects you can choose if you want. Animal Biosecurity was an interesting one.
You need to do the following units:
ZOOL203 - general intro to vertebrate zoology including evolution etc.
ZOOL210 - invertebrates. we did mostly marine invertebrates as well as a large section on parasites such as plasmodium (malaria).
ZOOL220 - entomology. making insect collections etc
ZOOL326 - animal behaviour. fantastic unit - marmoset colony at une, waterbird behaviour, I did a project on repro behaviour in nephrurus levis.
ZOOL327 - physiology. learning about body plans etc. repro histology etc. lots of dissections.
the other unit they have listed now is ZOOL328 animal plant interactions which I didn't do as I did a double major in marine bio which they don't run anymore.
They also don't have parasitology anymore it seems which was the best unit imo.


----------



## lace90 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Geck, the reason I say that UQ would be the best for a science degree in QLD is because of its reputation - it is only one of two uni's in Aus that are in the top fifty in the world; and, especially when doing a degree that does not have a good graduate employment as mentioned, you are more likely to get the job if your potential employer recognizes the institution from which you graduated.
I say that we have 'world-renowned zoologists' referring to the amount of funding they are granted and the number of times their research has been cited by other zoologists around the world. Many don't even reside in Aus, they will come to do research for six months, and do a few undergrad seminars while they are here. I am not saying that they are better than those at other universities, however - though we recently had four life science openings at st lucia, and there were just under four hundred applications for each of those positions, many of which were from overseas researchers looking to work in sunny QLD (or should I say cloudy QLD?).
Also, I don't think that it is too important to know exactly where you want to head with your zool degree when you begin it - there is nothing different between the universities in regards to their herp/ento/ecol research - especially for an undergrad degree. And as a postgrad, it dosen't matter what are you want to work in - it is an excuse to go on a field trip. I am traveling down to NSW/ACT in the next two weeks to collect my insects; and we have salties on the roof of our zool building if that is what floats your boat  as long as you find a supervisor that is prepared to let you do your research, then you are set!
And as for work propositions, it again depends on where you want to go with your degree. I think it is important to keep your knowledge broad, and don't disregard something at face level, there are plenty of entry-level opportunities.
As for what I want to do - I love taxonomoy and my bugs (herps will always be a passion separate from work) - and there are heaps of areas I could get into. I love the taxonomy field because I can link it with conservation, as I am passionate about preserving the Australian enviro.
Sorry about the huge ramble. Keep the topic rolling!!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> 2 are marine biology professors who teach at one of the universities already mentioned
> they were both on 'tenure' but now exist on designing new projects and getting government grants for them
> two are environmental scientists both are employed by nth qld councils and seem much more relaxed about work
> another Es is employed coastal city nsw and quietly content
> one zoologist employed in a fairly large zoo also scrounging government funding


 
Thanks. It's something to think about. I can always do environmental science as well if it looks like it will be hard to get a job in zoology! 



lozza said:


> Nope not much ag stuff at all that I did. There are lots of ag subjects you can choose if you want. Animal Biosecurity was an interesting one.
> You need to do the following units:


 
Thanks Lozza, that's helpful.



lace90 said:


> Also, I don't think that it is too important to know exactly where you want to head with your zool degree when you begin it - there is nothing different between the universities in regards to their herp/ento/ecol research - especially for an undergrad degree.


 
That post of yours is very informative, Lace. I've got a passion for conservation of the environment as well. Not to mention that the more I read, the more I get the impression that we know so little about the amazing animals we have in Australia. That stuns me and I'd love to add a little extra to our knowledge.

You mentioned that you've got a lot of opportunites with taxonomy and bugs - do you think there are fewer opportunities if I pursued herpetology? 

Salties on the roof of the zoology building! Ha, that's fantastic!

****UPDATE****

Okay, I've sent a couple of emails with plenty of questions. I guess the unis will be on holidays right now so I'll try to contain my enthusiasm until I receive the replies.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 26, 2011)

On a note that has nothing actually to do with being at the university itself in doing a little research I have decided the UQ website is absolutely horrible and not very informative, the JCU one was howevor much more forthcoming and useful. Not that this effects how good the university actually is, and not that everyone will find the same. 



> Hi Geck, the reason I say that UQ would be the best for a science degree in QLD is because of its reputation - it is only one of two uni's in Aus that are in the top fifty in the world



That depends on where you look. http://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2010



> I say that we have 'world-renowned zoologists' referring to the amount of funding they are granted and the number of times their research has been cited by other zoologists around the world. Many don't even reside in Aus, they will come to do research for six months, and do a few undergrad seminars while they are here. I am not saying that they are better than those at other universities, however - though we recently had four life science openings at st lucia, and there were just under four hundred applications for each of those positions, many of which were from overseas researchers looking to work in sunny QLD (or should I say cloudy QLD?).



Ok so research scientists from other parts of the world come to do research (While these people may be world renowned you have only really told me they come from somewhere else in the world). They do a little teaching. But primarily they are doing research. I fail to see how this adds anything better for people studying undergraduate, honours or PhD at the university?



> Also, I don't think that it is too important to know exactly where you want to head with your zool degree when you begin it - there is nothing different between the universities in regards to their herp/ento/ecol research - especially for an undergrad degree. And as a postgrad, it dosen't matter what are you want to work in - it is an excuse to go on a field trip. I am traveling down to NSW/ACT in the next two weeks to collect my insects; and we have salties on the roof of our zool building if that is what floats your boat  as long as you find a supervisor that is prepared to let you do your research, then you are set!



I agree partially, at least in that definitely as and undergrad it matters very litte, and that if you have a willing supervisor you can do the project. But the benifits of having a supervisor well versed in the field you want to study as a postrgraduate are huge in the way they are able to aid and help you along compared to having a supervisor who is simply willing to supervise a project he/she has little idea about. 



Please do not feel I am apposed to UQ or even that I think it is the worse university out of it and JCU. I have simply heard many good things about JCU and few about UQ and asking and challenging how you portray UQ is the best way to get information on it. Its the age old thing of to understand something properly, explain it to a six year old. Except I want actual evidence.  Thanks for the time to in writing such a lengthy reply.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 26, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> On a note that has nothing actually to do with being at the university itself in doing a little research I have decided the UQ website is absolutely horrible and not very informative.


 
Agreed. I spent altogether too much time pulling all the information I wanted together. As you say, that isn't an indication of course quality, just better web design and marketing. It doesn't give a great first impression, however. But the course does look fantastic.

Lace and Geck, I am finding your conversation very interesting. I'm keen on the courses at both UQ and JCU. As a mature-age student who wants to work while studying, it will probably come down to which is more practical for me.

I'd love to hear from some JCU students - if there are any out there?


----------



## Jason (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you should set your sights higher, move to Sydney and go to USyd  
Be careful, as mentioned you are looking at a career with VERY limited jobs, very high chance you'll end up with another degree, a big bill and nothing to do with it! Enroll in a straight Science degree, this will give you flexibility and options. If you're passionate about this field maybe consider a double degree i.e. BSc and B.teaching. Go teach what you're passionate about to others. 
I started on the zoology path, i even did a years work in Rick shine lab but I never pursued it because of the 'lack of job' reality. However, doing a BSc i had options! I studied several zoology type courses which fed my interest but pursued a career with more job opportunities and a greater interest. I majored in Biochemistry and Microbiology, did honours in Infectious Diseases and now im doing a PhD in medicine while working full time as a hospital scientist... Now i get to play around with and genetically modify some VERY nasty diseases and couldn't be happier! 

I guess what im trying to say is leave your options open!


----------



## veenarm (Apr 26, 2011)

Lozza said:


> I did mine by distance so I could still work. There was a very good social life at the res schools lol and I guess there would be more online interaction compared to when I did it (all unis seem to have online stuff for distance these days). Its all down to personal preference though.


 
Where did you do it by Correspondence?


----------



## Lozza (Apr 26, 2011)

veenarm said:


> Where did you do it by Correspondence?


UNE - University of New England in Armidale NSW


----------



## gus11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Quite an interesting thread, I'm an Msc student at JCU (I also did my undergradat JCU) I moved here from melbourne on the advice of many zookeepers, and herp people i spoke to when i was 17. It was pretty much explained to me that JCU would be the best place for hands on experience with herps. My current house mate and one of my best mates from Melbourne did the same degree in Melbourne and he got no field experience during his degree. I missed lots of classes so i could do field work, and i loved it! Undergrad involved lots of hands on lots of field time. I wouldn't complain about it at all. 
However being interested in herps is gonna get you far in terms of jobs. My interest was only reptiles when i started, I now study frogs, have a job working on dingo ecology, spend lots of time photographing and doing bird surveys. Keep your options open and things will be much more enjoably.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 27, 2011)

Jason said:


> I think you should set your sights higher, move to Sydney and go to USyd


 
USyd has one very, very big problem. It's in Sydney. 



Jason said:


> I guess what im trying to say is leave your options open!


 
Sensible advice. While I'm not sure I'd enjoy a straight science degree, I will try to keep my options as wide as possible in whatever I end up studying. It probably will be zoology, as I have a habit of following my passion, but I will try to find a happy balance between heart and head.



gus11 said:


> However being interested in herps is gonna get you far in terms of jobs. My interest was only reptiles when i started, I now study frogs, have a job working on dingo ecology, spend lots of time photographing and doing bird surveys. Keep your options open and things will be much more enjoably.


 
Thanks for that perspective, gus11. It's always great to hear from people who are doing the actual course you're considering. I love the sound of lots of field work. I don't understand those courses that keep you cooped up inside when practical experience is so important to what you're studying.

Again, keeping options open is good advice. Reptiles are just one of my favourites. I like all kinds of animals so I'm quite happy to study other things too. Nonetheless, I can't help being attracted to JCU because of the herp factor. 

Are you in Townsville or Cairns? How do you find life up there? It's a big change from Melbourne in every sense! I'd love to ask you some more questions privately, is it okay if I PM you?

I'd like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread so far. It's been very helpful and has clarified a lot of my confusion. Please keep the info coming and I'll keep you posted on my progress.


*******UPDATE*******

I had a quick look at the bridging courses UQ recommended. In addition to Chemistry, I have to take the equivalent of Queensland Maths B. I forgot how much maths does my head in. I confess that I can barely remember my times tables. I think I'll have to revise some pretty simple mathematics before I can tackle that course.


----------



## zoo_girl (Sep 2, 2011)

Renenet, did you end up deciding on a course? In QLD or VIC? I am curious to know what you end up deciding on, as l am also seriously considering doing a science degree as a mature age student. I will be applying to study Bachelor of Science in Wildlife and Conservation Biology next year at Deakin University, in Burwood, Melbourne. This course is apparently very hands on with lots of field trips and wildlife related subject matter. It has always been my dream to work with wildlife and l kind of regretted dropping out of a Biological Science degree when l was younger. So l thought if l don't try now, I'll never do it


----------



## Renenet (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Zoogirl,

If you want to do that course, absolutely go for it. I've decided on QLD, and Far North QLD at that! I couldn't pass up the opportunity to study zoology in the tropics. I've applied to do a General Science degree at James Cook Cairns, with a view to transferring to zoology once I have all the necessary prerequisites. (Someone didn't study science and maths in Year 12 and probably wouldn't remember much even if they had.) I'm going to have to study part time - I guess you will too?

I've started a group called Zoologists on APS. I'm not quite sure what I'm going to do with it or where it's going to go, but you are welcome to join, as is anyone else with an interest in zoology or a related field.


----------



## zoo_girl (Sep 11, 2011)

That's great Renenet, you're going to QLD, I'm jealous lol! I'd consider QLD too but l have two kids to think about and can't really move them just so l can study. Yes, have decided on the course at Deakin and will be doing it part time if l get in. Filling out all the necessary paperwork this week. I'm very excited but a tad bit nervous about it all!


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi ya

Usually if you have an undergraduate degree (3 years) you can usually do a shorter version of the first 3 years in a 12 month course and then go on to a fourth year...at least thats what happened to me with my Psychology degree....so effectively I did 4 years in 2 years (mind you it took me a lot longer because i crawled through at a snails pace). It was hard going because they expected me to hit the ground running and just said things to me like...write that up in a laboratory report when I had never written a lab report in my life !!

The courses generally will tell you if there are consessions for previous study in the course guide but if not write a letter to the course coordinator with your results and the course you want to do and ask if your previous learning would give you any Recogition of Prior Learning or RPL against the course you want to do. They will very quickly tell you your entry point into the course. 

Elizabeth


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Hi Zoogirl,
> 
> If you want to do that course, absolutely go for it. I've decided on QLD, and Far North QLD at that! I couldn't pass up the opportunity to study zoology in the tropics. I've applied to do a General Science degree at James Cook Cairns,



So when are you starting?


----------



## Renenet (Sep 11, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> So when are you starting?



I think the intense maths bridging course begins in late January or early February (although I might get that done beforehand). That's assuming I get accepted into the degree, but I don't think I have any real worries there.

Right now I'm concentrating on the big move, which will probably be in November. Very exciting and a little scary.



zoo_girl said:


> Filling out all the necessary paperwork this week. I'm very excited but a tad bit nervous about it all!



Good luck to us both!


----------



## Renenet (Nov 16, 2011)

Quick update: I've been accepted into the Bachelor of Science (General) at JCU. Once I've successfully completed the bridging courses I can transfer to zoology. 

I'm heading up to Cairns in almost exactly two weeks. So exciting - with a dollop of "gulp!"

Renenet


----------



## MathewB (Nov 16, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Quick update: I've been accepted into the Bachelor of Science (General) at JCU. Once I've successfully completed the bridging courses I can transfer to zoology.
> 
> I'm heading up to Cairns in almost exactly two weeks. So exciting - with a dollop of "gulp!"
> 
> Renenet



I read through whole thread, and I was also thinking about Zoology. Even though I'm still in school (Yr 11). What's this talk of lack of jobs? What jobs are available? I suppose their not very high-paying.


----------



## Renenet (Nov 17, 2011)

MathewB,

I think jobs that require "pure" zoology are very rare. It's not something that worries me; at this stage I'm doing the course for interest's sake. I have to say that I am considering doing a double major, taking on something else that interests me that's more likely to get me a job, such as environmental science. You could do something similar. But since I'm doing the degree part-time, that's not a decision I have to worry about just yet. 

Employment prospects is a good thing to research. The pay, in my opinion at least, is not so important. I'd much rather make a living from something I'm passionate about than something I detest. For example, I'd probably make a good programmer, and the pay would be great, but I know the job would drive me up the wall.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 17, 2011)

Depnds what you want to do exactly as to whether jobs are hard to find, where are you hoping zoology will take you?


----------



## Renenet (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure, snakeynewbie. Right now I'm open to anything. Obviously there's the academic path - but of course that's not so easy to enter either and I'm not sure it would be for me. I have considered science journalism. Any other suggestions?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm loving environmental education, did it for a long time bak in Melbourne and working as a zookeeper at the moment and hoping to start a zoo education program there, should be fun. I'm actually in an online post grad education lecture right now :lol:

It's not too hard to get into research as long as you are willing and able to get out in the field and do the leg work.


----------



## Renenet (Nov 17, 2011)

I gather your study is in zoology, snakeynewbie? I'm interested in how you got into zookeeping. I thought you had to do the TAFE course, the name of which escapes me right now, to do that? Although zookeeping doesn't interest me as a long-term prospect, I'd do it short term - if only someone would take me on!

Environmental education is something that interests me, but I am terrified of standing in front of people and talking! Mind you, it would probably be easier to talk about something I'm interested in, if I can only get over that fear.

Research is also enticing. I guess it's completely dependent on funding?

Thanks,
Renenet


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 17, 2011)

Small zoos and wildlife parks are the way to go, they are pretty much the feeders for the large zoos. Start out volunteering at a smaller wildlife park, pick up some paid work if you can and go from there. Large zoos don't let their volunteering staff do a whole lot usually whereas at a smaller zoo you are much more hands on. My first week I was caring for buffalo, cassowary, roos, dingoes, koalas as an assistant, a few months on and I'm training others now and I'm also allowed to access the higher end exhibits like the monkeys and the higher risk exhibits and to assist in the croc show and small group experiences and I've even done a couple of the keeper talks.(and I have a baby emu living in my backyard LOL)

As far as environmental education I recall you were on the other side of town but if you can get over to Bundoora talk to Andrew at the Wildlife Sanctuary at La Trobe, you can start out shadowing and watching others do enviro ed stuff with school groups and when you decide you are ready you can put your name down to do them yourself and get paid for it, it's not nearly as scary as it sounds because you and the kids have so much fun the nerves just disappear


----------



## Renenet (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, snakeynewbie. Volunteering sounds like great fun. I'm going to be studying in Cairns and there's a few small wildlife parks around there. I'll actually have the time to do volunteer work because I'll be unemployed to start with, (though hopefully not for long). I might actually get in touch before I go and get things moving.


----------

